# Male Double Rex Needs New Home in WNC



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Looking to rehome my male double rex boy Liam. My Job is being shut down so i will be out of a job within the month. So im trying to place some of my animals in good homes. Liam is a bit shy but will warm up with trust training. Asking a rehoming fee to ensure good home.

Also have leopard geckos that im looking to rehome as well.


----------

